# Gaming PC + Monitor für ca 1000€



## Merdy (17. Januar 2015)

*Gaming PC + Monitor für ca 1000€*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gaming PC + Monitor für ca. 1000€ um damit in den nächsten paar Jahren gut aufgestellt zu sein, für Titel wie z.b. das neue Battlefield Hardline.
Ausserdem spiele ich noch MMO Games wie zum Beispiel World of Warcraft, das sollte schon mit allem auf Ultra laufen.

Ansonsten habe ich keinerlei Ansprüche an das System, da ich kein Videoschnitt, Grafikprogramm oder Audioprogramm nutze. 
Es soll ein reiner Gaming PC werden!
Auch Übertaktungen sind nicht mein Gebiet, daher brauche ich kein System das sich in Zukunft übertakten lässt.

Leider ist keine brauchbare Hardware mehr vorhanden, d.h. ich brauche wirklich alles. 
Da mein alter Monitor nicht in FHD auflöst ist auch da ein neuer erwünscht.

Ich weiß nicht wie viel bei 1000 Euro, in Monitor und wie viel in PC fliessen sollte, wäre nett wenn jemand von Euch auch darauf eingehen könnte. 

Meinen letzten PC habe ich vor Jahren bei einem Shop zusammenstellen und vorallem zusammenbauen lassen, diesen Fehler möchte ich nicht wiederholen. 
Ich habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung im Zusammenbau, daher meine letzte Frage: Kann jemand gute und verständliche Guides im Internet empfehlen die einem Schritt für Schritt erklären wie es abläuft? Inkl. BIOS Konfiguration usw.?

Im Vorfeld schonmal Vielen Dank! Ich bin gespannt was ich für das Geld kriegen kann! 

P.S. Vergessen zu erwähnen, es schadet auch nicht wenn ich am Ende unter dem Budget liege, da das Betriebssystem auch noch gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Im BIOS muss man heutzutage an sich gar nix mehr umstellen außer vlt. die Bootreihenfolge und FALLS es Probleme mit sich selber einschaltendem PC gibt halt noch die so genannten "wake on"-Events deaktivieren.

Zusammenbau wäre ansonsten nicht sooo schwer, wenn man die Fallstricke kennt. Einen guide hab ich nicht parat, aber wir könnten Dir auch hier Tipps geben. Falsch einbauen oder anschließen kann man aber nur mit roher Gewalt, da musst Du also keine Sorgen haben.


Ansonsten: Full HD 24 Zoll, da würde ich ca 150-170€ ausgeben. Wenn ja, dann bleiben Dir ca 830€ übrig.

Mein Tipp:

Xeon E3-1231v3 => 230€
H97-Board für ca 70-80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM c.a 70€
Gehäuse je nach Geschmack, solide Modelle gibt es zwischen 40 und 60€
Netzteil 450-550W Markenmodell mit 2x PCIe 8Pin ca 60-70€
Festplatte 1000GB ca. 50€
DVD-LW ca 15€

Dann bist Du bei ca. 550-570€. Dann sind noch 260€ über, dafür kannst Du Dir knapp eine AMD R9 290 nehmen. Ein bisschen besser nur eine GTX 970 für einen Preis ab 300€, und dann wäre erst die 500€ teure GTX 980 nochmal besser, aber natürlich viel zu teuer.


Was auch ginge: als CPU "nur" einen Core i5-4460 oder so, da sparst Du ca 60€ zum Xeon. Die core i5 haben 4 Kerne und auch 4 "Threads" - ein Thread ist effektiv wie ein Kern. Der genannte Xeon hat, so wie auch die teureren core i7, 4 Kerne, aber 8 Threads. Das könnte sich in einer Weile auszahlen, aber ein Core i5 wäre auch eine sehr starke CPU - da ist halt die Frage, was Du dazu meinst. Mit dem Core i5 wäre es vom Budget her kein Problem, die AMD R9 290 zu nehmen - mit dem Xeon kann es was knapp werden.


Falls Du aber auch nich Windows brauchst IN den 1000€-Budget, dann wird es ohnehin nur für einen core i5 reichen, oder Xeon und als Grafikkarte dann "nur" Mittelklasse (R9 270X oder R9 280).  Wenn Du aber sagst: lieber Top-PC und dann vlt doch eher 1050-1100€, dann wäre Xeon + R9 290 eine gute Kombi.


und wenn du vlt ein bisschen genauer auf die Bauteile achtest, wäre vlt auch eine SSD für Windows im Budget mit drin.


----------



## INU-ID (17. Januar 2015)

Die 50€ für ne brauchbare 120GB/128GB SSD sollte man auf alle Fälle noch irgendwie auftreiben.

Und 4 zusätzliche "virtuelle" Kerne sind vermutlich wirklich ratsam, gerade wenn man bedenkt das Quad-Core CPUs jetzt schon 8 Jahre erhältlich sind.



Merdy schrieb:


> um damit *in den nächsten paar Jahren* gut aufgestellt zu sein



Man könnte auch noch ein paar Scheinchen (~300€) drauf legen, und nen Core i7-5820K (360€) samt Mobo (180€) und 16GB DDR4-RAM (ab 160€) nehmen. 

Ach ja, und für alle die jetzt sagen man könnte die Kohle auch in eine dickere GPU (GTX980) stecken, und es dafür beim Quad-Core (evtl. ohne HT) belassen; Klar, könnte man wirklich. Aber eine CPU kann mittlerweile durchaus 4-5 oder mehr (je nachdem wie häufig man aufrüstet) GPU-Generationen überleben - wenn man schlau gekauft hat auch ein paar mehr. Ergo ist es sinnvoller eine ordentliche Basis (CPU+Mobo+RAM) aufzubauen, die dann (ohne HW-Updates) vielleicht 5-6 Jahre laufen kann, und man nur jedes Jahr (o. alle 2 Jahre) die GPU austauschen muß. (Beispiel: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...-gameing-pc-etwas-aufruesten.html#post9818568 )

CPUs "altern" bzgl. ihrer Performance schon seit Jahren nur noch sehr langsam, GPUs (Grafikkarten) hingegen sind da deutlich schneller "überholt".


Weitermachen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

INU-ID schrieb:


> Man könnte auch noch ein paar Scheinchen (~300€) drauf legen, und nen Core i7-5820K (360€) samt Mobo (180€) und 16GB DDR4-RAM (ab 160€) nehmen.


 das würde ich den Smiley aber ganz fett als Ironie-Smiley markieren   denn bei dem Aufpreis, also: da kann man dann auch - FALLS es in zB 3 Jahren mal knapp wird - eine neue CPU + Board + RAM holen aus der Klasse, die aktuell der Sockel 1150 stellt, und wäre damit mind. gleichgut bedient wie mit nem 5820K, vlt sogar besser. 

Und die GTX 980 ist auch einfach viel zu teuer für das kleine Leistungsplus. Auch da wäre es besser, wenn man sich halt früher eine neue holt, als man es mit dr GTX 980 "müsste"


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das würde ich den Smiley aber ganz fett als Ironie-Smiley markieren   denn bei dem Aufpreis, also: da kann man dann auch - FALLS es in zB 3 Jahren mal knapp wird - eine neue CPU + Board + RAM holen aus der Klasse, die aktuell der Sockel 1150 stellt, und wäre damit mind. gleichgut bedient wie mit nem 5820K, vlt sogar besser.


Für die einen ist es Ironie, für die anderen Logik.  Im ernst, ich sitze manchmal einfach nur so da, und schaue den 12 CPU-Diagrammen im Taskmanager zu. Einfach so. 

Du hast natürlich Recht damit wenn du sagst, das man auch andere sehr sinnvolle Dinge mit dem Geld machen kann. Aber es kommt eben auf die genauen Ansprüche an, welche Variante gerade die etwas bessere ist. Und Variante Quad-Core ist eben nicht immer die absolut beste Wahl, selbst wenn sie erstmal günstiger ist. Ich kenne mittlerweile viele Aussagen von Usern (oder Bekannten) wie aus dem von mir verlinkten Thread. Die tlw. noch immer einen alten (bis 8 Jahre alt) Quad-Core haben, dank aktueller GPU aber sehr zufrieden noch ihre Spiele spielen können. Also User, denen bei ihren Kaufüberlegungen damals fast jeder noch zu einem (deutlich höher getakteten) Dual-Core geraten hat, und die sich dennoch einen Quad-Core (ab Q6600) gekauft haben.

Eine CPU-Mobo-RAM Kombo kann mittlerweile sehr oft problemlos 5 Jahre oder länger als Gaming-PC laufen, ohne das etwas daran ausgetauscht werden muß - wenn man gut eingekauft hat. Ich meine einen deutlichen Trend dahingehend zu erkennen, das die Ansprüche an die CPU seit vielen Jahren immer langsamer wachsen. Wenn es nach Nvidia geht, dann bräuchten wir in Zukunft gar keine CPU mehr. Und ich denke, mit einem aktuellen 6-Kerner für ~350€ könnte man eher die nächste 5 oder mehr Jahre schaffen, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aber ein paar Jahre ! mehr als mit einem Quad-Core. Wenn es heute nur vereinzelt Anwendungen gibt, die mit 6 Kernen entsprechend schneller laufen, dann ist in den Fällen schon heute ein Quad-Core nicht mehr die beste Wahl. Dazu kommt, das der Quad-Core 2015 schon 9 Jahre alt wird, der Hexa-Core aber erst (oder schon!) 4 Jahre. Und der Hexa-Core ist nicht mal die Speerspitze, das wäre der Octa-Core i7-5960X für lumpige 1000€. Ein Quad-Core hat aktuell also nur noch halb so viele Kerne wie das 1000€ Flaggschiff von Intel. Und gäbe es die traditionelle 500€ Octa-Core CPU (den i7-5930K mit 8 Kernen, wie es eigentlich sein müsste), dann hätte ein Quad-Core nur halb so viele Kerne wie diese 500€ CPU. Mitte 2007 kostete der Q6600 mit 250€ nur ein Viertel der 1000€ Flagschiff-CPU, hatte aber noch genau so viele Kerne...

Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur eine weitere Option/Variante erwähnen, die definitiv auch ihre Vorzüge hat (und nicht ironisch gemeint war).

Weitermachen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

INU-ID schrieb:


> Für die einen ist es Ironie, für die anderen Logik.  Im ernst, ich sitze manchmal einfach nur so da, und schaue den 12 CPU-Diagrammen im Taskmanager zu. Einfach so.
> 
> Du hast natürlich Recht damit wenn du sagst, das man auch andere sehr sinnvolle Dinge mit dem Geld machen kann. Aber es kommt eben auf die genauen Ansprüche an, welche Variante gerade die etwas bessere ist. Und Variante Quad-Core ist eben nicht immer die absolut beste Wahl, selbst wenn sie erstmal günstiger ist. Ich kenne mittlerweile viele Aussagen von Usern (oder Bekannten) wie aus dem von mir verlinkten Thread. Die tlw. noch immer einen alten (bis 8 Jahre alt) Quad-Core haben, dank aktueller GPU aber sehr zufrieden noch ihre Spiele spielen können. Also User, denen bei ihren Kaufüberlegungen damals fast jeder noch zu einem (deutlich höher getakteten) Dual-Core geraten hat, und die sich dennoch einen Quad-Core (ab Q6600) gekauft haben.


 Naja, da war erstens der Preisabstand idR nicht so groß wie jetzt So1150 vs 2011-13, und trotzdem wären viele in der Summe vlt. zufriedener gewesen, wenn sie zuerst nur den Dualcore und dann später direkt einen besseren Quadcore geholt hätten - zum insgesamt quasi gleichen Preis    Bei mir war das genau so:  nen Dualcore ich glaub E6000er-Familie genommen, und dann hat es noch ne ganze Weile gedauert, bis die Quad-Brüder des Dualcores sich endlich mal "gelohnt" haben. Zudem war mein Dualcore wegen des Taktes eine ganze Weile lang schneller als die günstigen Quadcores, deren Takt halt auch nicht so hoch war. Und als ich dann mal nen Quad holte, "heulten" schon die ersten mit nem "nur" Q6000er rum, dass der nicht mehr ganz so gut sei...   auch weil nicht jeder übertakten kann/will.


Aber so oder so: die Xeons ab 1230 haben zwar physisch 4 Kerne, aber die kannst du an sich nicht ernsthaft der "alten" 4-Kern-Familie zuordnen. Effektiv haben sie ja wegen der 2 Threads pro Kern doch quasi 8 Kerne, und derzeit sind ja noch nicht Mal 6 oder 8 Kerne auch nur ansatzweise "nötig".  Ein paar Games zeigen kleine Vorteile im Vergleich zu Quadcores der gleichen Familie, aber das war's dann. Wenn es jetzt um die Frage ginge: i5 oder i7? Dann würde, dann wäre das in Relation die gleiche Frage wie damals Dual vs Quad, und schon da kann man durchaus die Frage stellen, ob nicht ein i5 gut genug ist und man dann lieber in 2-3 Jahren komplett wechselt. Ich würde da zum Xeon / i7 raten.

Aber Sockel 2011-13 vs 1150, da ist der Aufpreis auch wegen der teuren Boards SO groß, da kann an sich kommen was wolle: da ist man 100 Pro nicht schlechter bedient, wenn man lieber jetzt "nur" Sockel 1150 nimmt und früher erneut eine CPU holt. Zumindest wenn einem Preis-Leistung auch wichtig ist. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, braucht man die Fragen ja eh nicht zu stellen. 

Als Option kann man das nehmen, aber 30% Aufpreis zum geplanten Budget, also: das ist an sich schon mehr als nur eine "Option" IMHO    Was ich unter Option verstehe wäre eher  wie damals bei Dual vs. Quad: bei ca gleichem Preis lieber nen schnelleren Dual oder lieber nen Quad mit nicht so hohem Takt nehmen?  Oder auch ein BISSCHEN mehr ausgeben für potentiell mehr Power. Aber gleich 300 Flocken mehr, das ist schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich unter Option verstehe wäre eher  wie damals bei Dual vs. Quad: bei ca gleichem Preis lieber nen schnelleren Dual oder lieber nen Quad mit nicht so hohem Takt nehmen?  Oder auch ein BISSCHEN mehr ausgeben für potentiell mehr Power. Aber gleich 300 Flocken mehr, das ist schon ein großer Unterschied.



Die zusätzlichen Ausgaben sind leider nicht unerheblich, da stimme ich dir ja völlig zu. Wenn Mobo+CPU+RAM für 5 Jahre laufen, dann wäre das ein Aufpreis von ca. 70€ pro Jahr für das Hexa-System mit 16GB RAM. Übrigens, wenn HT wirklich so gut ist wie du sagst, um so besser. Dann hat der Hexa mit seinen 12 Threads verglichen mit den 8 Threads des Quad-Cores quasi einen kompletten 4-Kern-Prozessor mehr unter der Haube. 

We gesagt, es war auch nur eine Idee von mir. 


Weitermachen ZACK ZACK.


----------



## Merdy (20. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,

interessante Diskussion bei der ich leider nicht mitreden kann 

Vielen Dank für deine Zusammenstellung Herbboy!

INU-ID, wenn du dir sicher bist das deine Variante zukunfstsicherer ist, kannst du mir vielleicht ein System als Vorschlag zusammenstellen das dann auch bei ca 850-900 € liegt?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2015)

Das wird INU, sogar *g* ich    nicht schaffen, weil allein CPU+Board+RAM für diesen "zukunftssichereren" Sockel 2011-13 schon über 700€ kosten     Die CPU (i7-5820K) kostet 370€, das billigste passende erhältliche Board 180€, das passende RAM für 16GB mind 180€... das sind 730€. Dann bleiben für Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte und Grafikkarte ja nur noch 170€ -  das würde aber an sich grad mal so NUR für eine passable Grafikkarte reichen, die man nicht schon in nem Jahr wieder ersetzen "muss"

Daher sag ich ja: die Variante mit dem Sockel 2011-13 ist sicher zukunftssicher*er* als der Xeon, aber SO viel teurer, dass ich das lieber sein lassen würde. Der Xeon ist ja auch ebenfalls sehr zukunftssicher, da gibt es viele, die überlegen, ob sie überhaupt schon einen Xeon nehmen sollen oder lieber nicht und dafür dann früher eine neue CPU    Der Xeon kann auch schon das, was bisher noch gar nicht von Spielen gefordert wird, und "hält" sicher 3-4 Jahre locker. Wenn du in 4 Jahren vielleicht mit dem Xeon nicht mehr zufrieden sein solltest, bekommst Du eine dann mit der Ersparnis + dem Verkauf Deines alten Sets (CPU + Board + RAM) ein neues Set, das vermutlich dann sogar besser als der i7-5820K sein dürfte und noch länger hält. 

Wie viel möchtest Du denn nun für den PC ausgeben, also NUR PC, nicht auch noch Monitor? Ich hab da mal was für 900€ zusammengestellt - der Xeon 1230 bzw. 1231 für den Sockel 1150 wird allerdings immer teurer, da hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass er ein "Geheimtipp" ist, denn an sich ist der ein "getarnter" Core i7... der kostete im Sommer nur 210€, bis Ende November dann 220€, was ihn mind 60€ günstiger als einen i7 machte - aber seitdem wird der immer teurer und kostet nun schon 240€. Trotzdem ist der immer noch 40-60€ billiger als ein Core i7 für den Sockel 1150.


Hier Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, tray (CM8064601575332) 240€
Board Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3  73€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)  125€
Netzteil Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W)  55€ oder auch eines mit abnehmbaren Kabeln Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3  66€
Gehäuse Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedämmt (CT AP-AF/600045790)  50€
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) oder Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)  50€
DVD-Brenner => einfach einen im Shop mit SATA für maximal 15€ nehmen
CPU-Kühler zB EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)  29€ (wenn Lautstärke nicht wichtig ist, kannst Du auch einen für 15€ nehmen)

Das sind jetzt 650€. Mit dem Sockel 2011-13 wäre die CPU i7-5820K ca. 130€ teurer, das Board 105€, das RAM 55€ - also zusammen 290€ mehr. Dann bist Du bei 940€ OHNE Grafikkarte! Selbst wenn du extrem sparst: vlt. ne kleinere Festplatte nimmst,  da sind 5-10€ (dann aber nur noch 500GB). Dann vlt ein Billig-Gehäuse und -Netzteil, spart nochmal 40€, einen billigen CPU-Kühler minus 15€, nur 8GB RAM sind weitere 90€ Einsparung. Dann bist du immer noch bei 800€ für die Sockel 2011-13-Variante und hast noch 100€ Burdget - für nur 100€ bekommst Du aber nur eine absolute Einsteigergrafikkarte...  das wäre dann so, als würdest Du nen fetten Sportwagen holen, aber für den nur Reifen, mit denen du nicht schneller als 130 fahren darfst...   


Mit der Xeon-Zusammenstellung kannst Du aber problemlos eine AMD R9 290 nehmen ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) die kostet 265€, und dann wärst Du bei ca 920€. Also knapp über 900€, wobei ich schon ein recht gutes Gehäuse und Netzteil genommen hab - du könntest auch erst mal "nur" 8GB RAM nehmen, dann wäre auch eine SSD mit 128GB drin wie zB Crucial M550 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M550SSD1)    ich finde sogar ne SSD viel viel wichtiger als schon jetzt 16GB RAM zu nehmen - denn du kannst ja jederzeit mal schnell 8GB nachkaufen, aber ne SSD nachrüsten, dann wird ne Windows-Neuinstallation fällig.


----------



## INU-ID (21. Januar 2015)

Herb hat es ja schon perfekt zusammengefasst. Beim  i7-5820K-System kommen wie erwähnt CPU+Mobo+RAM schon auf ~700€, dazu ne Graka für 250€, nen 27" Monitor für ~180€, eine 120GB SSD für 50€, eine 2TB Festplatte für 70€, ein NT für 50€ und nen Tower für 50€ = 1350€ inkl. Monitor. Und wie ich mittlerweile gesehen habe ist die CPU "boxed ohne Kühler", ergo fehlt in meiner Kalkulation sogar noch der CPU-Kühler. 

Die Zusammenstellung von Herb ist wirklich tadellos, damit machst du definitiv nichts falsch. Mein Vorschlag ist nicht wirklich für eine belastbare "FPS pro €uro über Zeit" Kalkulation geeignet, da die Aussage über zukünftige Performance-Vorteile des Hexas gegenüber einem Quad natürlich hochgradig spekulativ sind. Oder anders: Das Geld sollte bei einem solchen "Experiment" schon entsprechend locker sitzen. Ein Hexacore ist, zumindest von Intel, NOCH etwas besonderes, das kostet natürlich auch entsprechend. Man muß sowas aber wirklich nicht zwingend in einem Gaming-PC haben. 

@Herb: Boxed-CPUs von Intel in der gehobenen Preisklasse, die ohne Boxed-Kühler verkauft werden? Das ging irgendwie total an mir vorbei.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2015)

INU-ID schrieb:


> @Herb: Boxed-CPUs von Intel in der gehobenen Preisklasse, die ohne Boxed-Kühler verkauft werden? Das ging irgendwie total an mir vorbei.


 Die gibt es erst seit kurzer Zeit - vermutlich für Leute, die sowieso einen Kühler kaufen, aber gleichzeitig durch die Box-Version eine "offiziell" Retailversion inkl. allem Support haben wollen und nicht eine an sich für gewerbliche Leute vorgesehene Tray-CPU zu nehmen. Für den Nutzer an sich wurscht, weil der Kühler eh keine 5€ ausmacht, aber bei den Shops im Einkauf mit Preisvergleichseiten, wo schon 50 Cent einen Kauf beeinflussen, kann das ein Vorteil sein...


----------

